# Would this be a good idea?



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm currently running an overclocked E6750 at 3.0 GHz. 

For kicks and grins i went looking on the egg for new quad cores...

Would upgrading to a Q6700 kentsfield be much of a gain? I'd probably run it to 3.0 as well but leave it there.

I mostly just game and do video editing when im not internetting. Right now i'm trying to encode a 5 hour clip in high quality DivX format and it's taking just about forever and eventually locks up. task manager says both cores are running at 100% and 55 degrees C. 

Mobo is a P965-DS3 and gfx card is a 7800GT. all other specs are in the bar at left.

I'm a stock cooler person. the C2D is still on stock cooler. Would stock be acceptable for a quad core or should i zalmanize it and spend the money?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

also, desktop is on XP. 

I'm told a quad core optimizer is required for XP to run properly on 4 cores?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

remove post- will repost in cpu section myself since i guess going up in cores doesnt count as overclocking :/


----------

